# Best moon for trolling



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What moon phase do you guys think is best to plan a fall trolling trip around? Fishing 100 fathoms or deeper for pelagics.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

ldw said:


> What moon phase do you guys think is best to plan a fall trolling trip around? Fishing 100 fathoms or deeper for pelagics.


I may be 100% wrong but I would say that full moon the night before is worst and new moon the night before is best.

several apps have features that show times each day when the bite should be best in the area you are fishing. I know Hiltons has that and I assume there are others.

looking forward to hearing other opinions


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Personally I like the week leading to the full moon the best. Especially for wahoo


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Screw moon phases go when you can go and be at the right place at the right time. I worry about finding good water/temp breaks or area holding bait and that's it. If rig hopping throw baits out make a few laps around the rig and watch your bottom machine if it is dead move on no need to waste time when not marking good fish.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

fishboy said:


> Personally I like the week leading to the full moon the best. Especially for wahoo


Agreed also heard 3 days prior and after for Wahoo😉


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> Screw moon phases go when you can go and be at the right place at the right time. I worry about finding good water/temp breaks or area holding bait and that's it. If rig hopping throw baits out make a few laps around the rig and watch your bottom machine if it is dead move on no need to waste time when not marking good fish.


Great point. If you can go- GO!


----------

